# NT: micro helicopters



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing to do with trains... just something to chase the cat with:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure you dont have that the other way around???


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Aren't those cool? 

I was watching a dealer demo a bigger one at the iHobby show last fall. He had a mishap and the chopper hit the floor. He just powered up and took off again. When I was in R/C choppers, an accident like that would have been days of work, new blades, new shaft, new pushrods on the roter head...


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a pair of those for my thirty-something sons for Christmas. 
I'm not sure who had the most fun, the sons or my cat.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

We bought my son one for Christmas. It was the hit of the day.. They are awesome..


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind, I found them on Google. ;-)


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought the wifey one to play with after her surgery. Got the Spiderman one from Radio Shack, everyone love playing with it and it is pretty durn durable. More than I can say for their rechargable batteries, tho.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought one for my sister's boyfriend who didn't even fire it up! I did get to look at it after he tore it out of the box though. Seems it uses the same motors I got surplus a few months back. They are surplus Motorola pager or cell phone vibratory motors. Pretty cool! Now I'm waiting to find some of these broken someplace! 

Chas


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I am seriously considering adding a helicopter to my layout. The Blade CX2 is a nice scale size but can only be used on a calm day. I have a great LHS around the corner from me that specializes in R/C copters. Way too tempting.


----------



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought one first one crashed no matter what you tried. 
Second one was just getting the hang of it when it crashed and snapped off half the rotor on one side.Tried to find a website to order replacements have not had any luck yet. Guess they just hope you keep buying new ones to replace the broken ones. P.s mine looks alot like yours I bought them at Kohls


----------



## Eric Cooper (Jan 3, 2008)

I got one for Christmas and it's a kick!  It takes some practice and considerable adjusting, but once you get the hang of it, it's a ton of fun.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

This one is almost impossible to steer. You have pretty good up/down control, but anything else is luck. It wants to make a lazy right turn all the time, no matter how much trim you set. And it tends to take off in a random direction, at unpredictable times. It could be IR interference, but it really freaks the cat out - which was why I bought it anyway. I only spent about $25, and it has been worth it. I might upgrade at some later date to something I can actively chase the cat with.


----------



## jmkling (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this site www.xheli.com/ they sell parts and complete units, along with a training method...looks like way too much fun


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can't get the trim set far enough to control the spin, check the rear rotor motor for lint. Any small amount of drag on that motor will keep it from spinning fast enough to counter the reverse torque of the main motor/lifting-rotor.


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

ive seen them at the mall they have them at barnes and noble


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Kudos to the good folk at Radio Shack. Took the weak rechargable c-cell batteries back without a reciept and got another helicopter, a replacement set of blades and a 8 pack of batteries for $1.09 difference. Now we can dog fight!


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

My grandson got a pair of them in the same box for Christmas. He uses the controller on his PC to play games, so it didn't take him long to become an expert with those things. What amazes me is the TINY motor in the tail rotor! It also lasts longer than the 6 minutes per charge advertised. 


They are a blast. It also has lasers in them for dog fighting!   What will they think of next??


----------

